# Help me name our two new Pups



## HereWeGoAgain

Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
  That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers


    We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...























    We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.

   At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.

  Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

calamity jane & wild bill hickock


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> calamity jane & wild bill hickock




   That is now definitely on the list!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I see the short version as Calamity and Hickok.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I see the short version as Calamity and Hickok.



 Nice choice!!!


----------



## boedicca

Odin and Frigga
Pop-Eye and Olive Oil
Fred and Wilma
Heathcliff and Cathy
Jennie and Oliver
Rhett and Scarlett
Harry and Sally


----------



## Stratford57

The puppies are all just charming. Sorry to hear about your loss, we seem to be attached to our dogs same way like to our friends or relatives.

How about some Russian names?

Yuri [Gagarin] and Natasha. Vlad and Olga. Peter and Sasha or Masha. 

Or just Donald and Melania [Trump]? Big NO to Bill or Hillary!!!!


----------



## Mr Natural

Ralph and Alice


----------



## Toro

Sten and rimpy


----------



## BlueGin

Luke and Leia
Baby and Johnny
Wesley and Buttercup


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I see the short version as Calamity and Hickok.



Yep, depending how much trouble they get into and when, you'd have more than one name to choose from at the time.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Gin & Tonic


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?



*"Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?"*

Bill and Hillary....sorry darling I could _not_ resist


----------



## hjmick

Lucy & Ricky...

Mulder & Scully...

Sonny & Cher...

Rum & Coke...

Sheldon & Amy...

Boris & Natasha...

Steve & Edie...

Ike & Tina...

Itchy & Scratchy...

John & Yoko...

Regis & Kelly...

Frank & Lola (Jimmy Buffett tune)...

Ashford & Simpson...



We've got two boys, half brothers... Meet Jake & Elwood:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?



Etta and Sundance, this after Etta Place and The Sundance Kid.

Etta Place - Wikipedia

Etta Place was the girlfriend of The Sundance Kid, here they are pictured:


----------



## Ridgerunner

Buddy & Holly
Fetch & Carrie
Liberty & Freedom
Thunder & Lightening
Waylon & Willie


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

boedicca said:


> Odin and Frigga
> Pop-Eye and Olive Oil
> Fred and Wilma
> Heathcliff and Cathy
> Jennie and Oliver
> Rhett and Scarlett
> Harry and Sally



  Oooooooh....Rhett and Scarlet!!!
I like!!!!
   The more Southern the better!!!


----------



## boedicca

HereWeGoAgain said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Odin and Frigga
> Pop-Eye and Olive Oil
> Fred and Wilma
> Heathcliff and Cathy
> Jennie and Oliver
> Rhett and Scarlett
> Harry and Sally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooooh....Rhett and Scarlet!!!
> I like!!!!
> The more Southern the better!!!
Click to expand...


Stonewall and Dixie


----------



## Ridgerunner

HereWeGoAgain I know I don't get a vote, But you could go along way and not find a better looking dog than #2... I am a Boxer lover and always have been... These are some handsome dogs...

#2


----------



## Hossfly

I had a female and a male Pugs--Pebbles and Bam Bam.

Before them it was Agatha (Aggie) and Samson.


----------



## xband

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?



Your pups have their ears perked up. Your pups look pedigree to me and if you have the papers, big payday when the new litter is whelped. My wife just had to have a Silver Persian Cat and I bought her one with papers. I cannot possibly tell you what to name your pups. They are your pups and it is your duty to give them names.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Stratford57 said:


> The puppies are all just charming. Sorry to hear about your loss, we seem to be attached to our dogs same way like to our friends or relatives.
> 
> How about some Russian names?
> 
> Yuri [Gagarin] and Natasha. Vlad and Olga. Peter and Sasha or Masha.
> 
> Or just Donald and Melania [Trump]? Big NO to Bill or Hillary!!!!






Stratford57 said:


> The puppies are all just charming. Sorry to hear about your loss, we seem to be attached to our dogs same way like to our friends or relatives.
> 
> How about some Russian names?
> 
> Yuri [Gagarin] and Natasha. Vlad and Olga. Peter and Sasha or Masha.
> 
> Or just Donald and Melania [Trump]? Big NO to Bill or Hillary!!!!



  If I'm going for regions it'll have to be German. The Boxer was the choice as a working Dog in Germany during the the second world war.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

boedicca said:


> Odin and Frigga
> Pop-Eye and Olive Oil
> Fred and Wilma
> Heathcliff and Cathy
> Jennie and Oliver
> Rhett and Scarlett
> Harry and Sally


I was at the vet when a man came in with two Golden Retrievers named Scarlett and Rhett.  I asked if Ashley was home.  He said "Ashley is the cat."


----------



## boedicca

Tipsycatlover said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Odin and Frigga
> Pop-Eye and Olive Oil
> Fred and Wilma
> Heathcliff and Cathy
> Jennie and Oliver
> Rhett and Scarlett
> Harry and Sally
> 
> 
> 
> I was at the vet when a man came in with two Golden Retrievers named Scarlett and Rhett.  I asked if Ashley was home.  He said "Ashley is the cat."
Click to expand...



That's faboo!


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Why not save a life and get a rescue?  They are perfectly good dogs and have a lot of wonderful gifts to give.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the short version as Calamity and Hickok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, depending how much trouble they get into and when, you'd have more than one name to choose from at the time.
Click to expand...


  Knowing Boxers as I do I expect many nicknames ...
Like shithead or you little fuking shit!!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ridgerunner said:


> Gin & Tonic



  If I was a fan of Gin i would consider it.
Unfortunately I've had a few bad experiences with gin.


----------



## Natural Citizen

I never name my dogs until I have them for a couple of weeks. Seems like names have to match a dog's character or personality.

My Kangal's name is Levi. Reason I gave him that name is because I caught him trying to chew off the patche of my 501 jeans a few times out of the laundry pile. He had a thing for those brown patches on the back waist.

So, Levi it was..


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?"*
> 
> Bill and Hillary....sorry darling I could _not_ resist
Click to expand...


  I'd give you a good spanking if I could get my hands on you!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etta and Sundance, this after Etta Place and The Sundance Kid.
> 
> Etta Place - Wikipedia
> 
> Etta Place was the girlfriend of The Sundance Kid, here they are pictured:
Click to expand...


   I like that one!!!


----------



## Ridgerunner

HereWeGoAgain said:


> If I was a fan of Gin i would consider it.
> Unfortunately I've had a few bad experiences with gin.



You can't drink bathtub Gin... Nothing but Top Shelf... Only thing about the stuff it makes you want to run neekid and climb trees...


----------



## BlackSand

Scarlet and Rhett
Lancelot and Guinevere
Aphrodite and Ares
Apollo and Daphne
Robin and Marian
Cleopatra and Antony

Doc and Sadie
.​


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The puppies are all just charming. Sorry to hear about your loss, we seem to be attached to our dogs same way like to our friends or relatives.
> 
> How about some Russian names?
> 
> Yuri [Gagarin] and Natasha. Vlad and Olga. Peter and Sasha or Masha.
> 
> Or just Donald and Melania [Trump]? Big NO to Bill or Hillary!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The puppies are all just charming. Sorry to hear about your loss, we seem to be attached to our dogs same way like to our friends or relatives.
> 
> How about some Russian names?
> 
> Yuri [Gagarin] and Natasha. Vlad and Olga. Peter and Sasha or Masha.
> 
> Or just Donald and Melania [Trump]? Big NO to Bill or Hillary!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I'm going for regions it'll have to be German. The Boxer was the choice as a working Dog in Germany during the the second world war.
Click to expand...


Wolf and Magda, this after Wolf Albach-Retty and Magda Schneider, they were very very famous with our peoples and are still very loved, they also were friends personal of both sides of my family Papa's side and Mama's side, Magda died in 1996 when I was aged 6 years in age, I did meet her as a tiny child but I cannot remember a lot about this, Wolf and Magda they both were actors and also the parents of the actress Romy Schneider.

Wolf Albach-Retty - Wikipedia

Magda Schneider - Wikipedia


----------



## Defiant1

Tyson and Buster


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

boedicca said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Odin and Frigga
> Pop-Eye and Olive Oil
> Fred and Wilma
> Heathcliff and Cathy
> Jennie and Oliver
> Rhett and Scarlett
> Harry and Sally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooooh....Rhett and Scarlet!!!
> I like!!!!
> The more Southern the better!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stonewall and Dixie
Click to expand...


  Thats on the list for damn sure!!!


----------



## hjmick

Doc Holiday & Big Nose Kate


----------



## eagle1462010

Sherlock & Holmes


----------



## WillowTree

I would name the boy Diesel but cannot think of a name for the girl.


----------



## Loving91390

I rescued a boxer who was starved to near death .... I named her Calamity ! 

She was and will ever be .... My BEST friend !


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?




Your therapy dogs.



Donald and Stormy

Speed Racer and Trixie


Slick Willie and Monica


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?




June carter and Johnny Cash

He and She


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ridgerunner said:


> HereWeGoAgain I know I don't get a vote, But you could go along way and not find a better looking dog than #2... I am a Boxer lover and always have been... These are some handsome dogs...
> 
> #2



  Why wouldnt you get a vote?

   I've had six Boxers in my life. Two when I was a kid and four since I've been married.
   Addy was the pretty little Cajun Queen named after....
 we went to Louisiana to pick her up.
    Jack Dempsey was my first white Boxer,Cozmo was named after a beach bar in Negril Jamaica.
  And of course Katy was named after my home town which in turn was named after a railroad mans daughter.


----------



## eagle1462010

Rise & Shine
Moon & Shine


----------



## xband

Loving91390 said:


> I rescued a boxer who was starved to near death .... I named her Calamity !
> 
> She was and will ever be .... My BEST friend !



Buy a female Collie and name her Cedar. Cedar loved to get fluffed and buffed. Cedar was brave beyond description. Cedar lived to an old age for dogs.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

eagle1462010 said:


> Rise & Shine
> Moon & Shine



Moon and Shine is okay.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

xband said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your pups have their ears perked up. Your pups look pedigree to me and if you have the papers, big payday when the new litter is whelped. My wife just had to have a Silver Persian Cat and I bought her one with papers. I cannot possibly tell you what to name your pups. They are your pups and it is your duty to give them names.
Click to expand...


  They only run around $1500 a piece unless you want them registered and or for breeding.
  If you want to breed them,which we obviously dont since we want a male and female brother and sister they run around $2500 a piece.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your therapy dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Donald and Stormy
> 
> Speed Racer and Trixie
> 
> 
> Slick Willie and Monica
Click to expand...


*"Slick Willie and Monica"*

Even better than Bill and Hillary


----------



## Hossfly

BlackSand said:


> Scarlet and Rhett
> Lancelot and Guinevere
> Aphrodite and Ares
> Apollo and Daphne
> Robin and Marian
> Cleopatra and Antony
> 
> Doc and Sadie
> .​



Eunice and Bert go together.


----------



## eagle1462010

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rise & Shine
> Moon & Shine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moon and Shine is okay.
Click to expand...

Yeah........I'm brain dead trying to think of a name.............LOL


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

hjmick said:


> Lucy & Ricky...
> 
> Mulder & Scully...
> 
> Sonny & Cher...
> 
> Rum & Coke...
> 
> Sheldon & Amy...
> 
> Boris & Natasha...
> 
> Steve & Edie...
> 
> Ike & Tina...
> 
> Itchy & Scratchy...
> 
> John & Yoko...
> 
> Regis & Kelly...
> 
> Frank & Lola (Jimmy Buffett tune)...
> 
> Ashford & Simpson...
> 
> 
> 
> We've got two boys, half brothers... Meet Jake & Elwood:
> 
> View attachment 197005



 I like Jake and Elwood but they dont fit the girl and boy theme


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your therapy dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Donald and Stormy
> 
> Speed Racer and Trixie
> 
> 
> Slick Willie and Monica
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Slick Willie and Monica"*
> 
> Even better than Bill and Hillary
Click to expand...

 
Just Stop!!!
Of course I told my asshole brother to name his black and white Boston Terrier Obama....


----------



## eagle1462010

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your therapy dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Donald and Stormy
> 
> Speed Racer and Trixie
> 
> 
> Slick Willie and Monica
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Slick Willie and Monica"*
> 
> Even better than Bill and Hillary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just Stop!!!
> Of course I told my asshole brother to name his black and white Boston Terrier Obama....
Click to expand...

We had 2 Terriers when I was a kid.........One was named Reb.........and the other was named .....Yank......


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tipsycatlover said:


> Why not save a life and get a rescue?  They are perfectly good dogs and have a lot of wonderful gifts to give.



   I've rescued several Boxers from Lone Star Boxer rescue.
This is our last chance at having a Brother and Sister at our age.
   I plan on taking in the oldsters when I know I wont live long enough to see them through their life.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> June carter and Johnny Cash
> 
> He and She
Click to expand...


  Thats on the list!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your therapy dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Donald and Stormy
> 
> Speed Racer and Trixie
> 
> 
> Slick Willie and Monica
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Slick Willie and Monica"*
> 
> Even better than Bill and Hillary
Click to expand...


  If you ever come back to Texas I know your Husband will encourage me to give you a good spanking you blasphemes trollop!!!!


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?"*
> 
> Bill and Hillary....sorry darling I could _not_ resist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd give you a good spanking if I could get my hands on you!!!
Click to expand...



The young lady would thoroughly enjoy it I believe?


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your therapy dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Donald and Stormy
> 
> Speed Racer and Trixie
> 
> 
> Slick Willie and Monica
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Slick Willie and Monica"*
> 
> Even better than Bill and Hillary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just Stop!!!
> Of course I told my asshole brother to name his black and white Boston Terrier Obama....
Click to expand...



Manchelle?


----------



## xband

HereWeGoAgain said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy & Ricky...
> 
> Mulder & Scully...
> 
> Sonny & Cher...
> 
> Rum & Coke...
> 
> Sheldon & Amy...
> 
> Boris & Natasha...
> 
> Steve & Edie...
> 
> Ike & Tina...
> 
> Itchy & Scratchy...
> 
> John & Yoko...
> 
> Regis & Kelly...
> 
> Frank & Lola (Jimmy Buffett tune)...
> 
> Ashford & Simpson...
> 
> 
> 
> We've got two boys, half brothers... Meet Jake & Elwood:
> 
> View attachment 197005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Jake and Elwood but they dont fit the girl and boy theme
Click to expand...


Jake and Elwood are cool. I named my friend's wife's  goat Billy but it was a Nanny. Billy would not obey Nanny but always obeyed Billy. I said up Billy and Billy went up perfectly balanced on a long board of lumber in the vertical. She named the goat nanny but I changed it to Billy.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your therapy dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Donald and Stormy
> 
> Speed Racer and Trixie
> 
> 
> Slick Willie and Monica
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Slick Willie and Monica"*
> 
> Even better than Bill and Hillary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you ever come back to Texas I know your Husband will encourage me to give you a good spanking you blasphemes trollop!!!!
Click to expand...



Can I preregister for the video?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Hossfly said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scarlet and Rhett
> Lancelot and Guinevere
> Aphrodite and Ares
> Apollo and Daphne
> Robin and Marian
> Cleopatra and Antony
> 
> Doc and Sadie
> .​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eunice and Bert go together.
Click to expand...


  Who are they?
I am after all looking for obscure.


----------



## Geaux4it

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?



JD

Just Dog

-Geaux


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

How about Archie and Edith?


----------



## DarkFury

*They Boxers and TEXANS. 
How about Smith and Wesson?*


----------



## Hossfly

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scarlet and Rhett
> Lancelot and Guinevere
> Aphrodite and Ares
> Apollo and Daphne
> Robin and Marian
> Cleopatra and Antony
> 
> Doc and Sadie
> .​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eunice and Bert go together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are they?
> I am after all looking for obscure.
Click to expand...


Growing up, our next door neighbors were Bert and Eunice.


----------



## Hossfly

HereWeGoAgain said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy & Ricky...
> 
> Mulder & Scully...
> 
> Sonny & Cher...
> 
> Rum & Coke...
> 
> Sheldon & Amy...
> 
> Boris & Natasha...
> 
> Steve & Edie...
> 
> Ike & Tina...
> 
> Itchy & Scratchy...
> 
> John & Yoko...
> 
> Regis & Kelly...
> 
> Frank & Lola (Jimmy Buffett tune)...
> 
> Ashford & Simpson...
> 
> 
> 
> We've got two boys, half brothers... Meet Jake & Elwood:
> 
> View attachment 197005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Jake and Elwood but they dont fit the girl and boy theme
Click to expand...


When I was eight my dad brought home a mixed Beagle and Blue Tick Terrier. I called her 'Jake.' She was the best rabbit dog in the county and people always wanted her pups. She was stolen 3 times and we got her back each time. People would call and squeal on the thief. Everybody knew Jake.


----------



## Muhammed

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?


I think you should name them Bonnie and Clyde.

But for the sake of transparency, I must disclose that I am related to Bonnie Parker.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I think I may have come up with the perfect names.
Gadsden and Betsy.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Muhammed said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should name them Bonnie and Clyde.
> 
> But for the sake of transparency, I must disclose that I am related to Bonnie Parker.
Click to expand...


  It's high on the list.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Donald and Melania?


----------



## Hossfly

Uncensored2008 said:


> Donald and Melania?


Diamond and Silk?


----------



## Coyote

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?


Omg I am in love! Beautiful dogs!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Hossfly said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald and Melania?
> 
> 
> 
> Diamond and Silk?
Click to expand...


  They're the wrong color.
The Wife and I's first Boxer was Jack Dempsey for obvious reasons.


----------



## Tresha91203

Fred & Ginger
Cotton & Candy
Hansel & Gretal
Emmy & Oscar
Machu & Pichu


----------



## Coyote

hjmick said:


> Lucy & Ricky...
> 
> Mulder & Scully...
> 
> Sonny & Cher...
> 
> Rum & Coke...
> 
> Sheldon & Amy...
> 
> Boris & Natasha...
> 
> Steve & Edie...
> 
> Ike & Tina...
> 
> Itchy & Scratchy...
> 
> John & Yoko...
> 
> Regis & Kelly...
> 
> Frank & Lola (Jimmy Buffett tune)...
> 
> Ashford & Simpson...
> 
> 
> 
> We've got two boys, half brothers... Meet Jake & Elwood:
> 
> View attachment 197005



Papillons!   Those are fun little dogs....when I downsize from aussies they would be my choice .  Beautiful boys!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

boedicca said:


> Odin and Frigga
> Pop-Eye and Olive Oil
> Fred and Wilma
> Heathcliff and Cathy
> Jennie and Oliver
> Rhett and Scarlett
> Harry and Sally



  Rhett and Scarlett are already on the list.


----------



## Borillar

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?


George and Gracie
Ricky and Lucy
Ozzy and Harriet
Fred and Ethel


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Coyote said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?
> 
> 
> 
> Omg I am in love! Beautiful dogs!
Click to expand...


     Thank you!
I've owned Boxers since I was a child of 6.


----------



## hjmick

Coyote said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy & Ricky...
> 
> Mulder & Scully...
> 
> Sonny & Cher...
> 
> Rum & Coke...
> 
> Sheldon & Amy...
> 
> Boris & Natasha...
> 
> Steve & Edie...
> 
> Ike & Tina...
> 
> Itchy & Scratchy...
> 
> John & Yoko...
> 
> Regis & Kelly...
> 
> Frank & Lola (Jimmy Buffett tune)...
> 
> Ashford & Simpson...
> 
> 
> 
> We've got two boys, half brothers... Meet Jake & Elwood:
> 
> View attachment 197005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papillons!   Those are fun little dogs....when I downsize from aussies they would be my choice .  Beautiful boys!
Click to expand...



They are an absolute joy, the little bastards. Mom breeds and shows them, got these FOC otherwise I wouldn't pay the money. The breed is frequently found in the top ten of smartest breeds lists, which I didn't know. Elwood, the brown and white one, is so enthusiastic about... everything... LOL


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?



Boris and Natasha.


----------



## ChrisL

Kim and Kanye.    JK.  That is almost cruelty to animals.  Lol.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

We're really starting to lean towards Gadsden.





    And Betsy Ross...




  Which of course would be shortened to Gadsden and Betsy.


----------



## yiostheoy

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?


I like Jack and Jill.  From early elementary school.


----------



## yiostheoy

Borillar said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?
> 
> 
> 
> George and Gracie
> Ricky and Lucy
> Ozzy and Harriet
> Fred and Ethel
Click to expand...

Names with 2 syllables are best, not only 1.


----------



## yiostheoy

Uncensored2008 said:


> Donald and Melania?


I would not name a dog Donald nor Melania.

Those are good skunk names.


----------



## Sherry

Ike and Tina 
Bogart and Bacall
Ozzie and Harriet


----------



## Wyatt earp

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?




The first one dopey, 

Wait their are four dogs here


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

yiostheoy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?
> 
> 
> 
> I like Jack and Jill.  From early elementary school.
Click to expand...


  To simplistic...
There has to be depth and meaning.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

yiostheoy said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?
> 
> 
> 
> George and Gracie
> Ricky and Lucy
> Ozzy and Harriet
> Fred and Ethel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Names with 2 syllables are best, not only 1.
Click to expand...


  Yep....Dogs recognize two syllable names better than one syllable names.
      Which is why we're leaning towards Gadsden and Betsy.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

bear513 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first one dopey,
> 
> Wait their are four dogs here
Click to expand...


 Dopey as in how?
These Dogs will tear shit up if they're Males. The wife and I's first Boxer Jack Dempsey took down three white tails and several goats which I ended up having to pay for even though they crossed the river and were killed on my property.
   And dont even ask why we had no stray cats around.....


----------



## Moonglow

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?


Clovis and Dinger..


----------



## Moonglow

I usually name mine after ancient Romans.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Moonglow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?
> 
> 
> 
> Clovis and Dinger..
Click to expand...



   Which means?


----------



## Moonglow

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?
> 
> 
> 
> Clovis and Dinger..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which means?
Click to expand...

Clovis and Dinger.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Moonglow said:


> I usually name mine after ancient Romans.



   I like to stay closer to home.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Toro said:


> Sten and rimpy



That's Ren and Stimpy!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Moonglow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?
> 
> 
> 
> Clovis and Dinger..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clovis and Dinger.
Click to expand...


...nothing.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sten and rimpy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Ren and Stimpy!
Click to expand...


  I was gonna say something....


----------



## Moonglow

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?
> 
> 
> 
> Clovis and Dinger..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clovis and Dinger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...nothing.
Click to expand...

Like you could think of any damn thing.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

WillowTree said:


> I would name the boy Diesel but cannot think of a name for the girl.



Ethanol!


----------



## frigidweirdo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?



1) Themanwhowalkedamountainonaveryrainydaywhilecarryingaverylargestickandanapkinwithsandwichesinside

2) A


----------



## Care4all

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?



Rocky and Adrian?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Moonglow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?
> 
> 
> 
> Clovis and Dinger..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clovis and Dinger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like you could think of any damn thing.
Click to expand...


Hey man.....why dont you get the fuk out of my thread if you're going to be an ass.
     Naming my new pups actually means something to me.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Care4all said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocky and Adrian?
Click to expand...


   We're talking about a Male and Female.


----------



## Care4all

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocky and Adrian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're talking about a Male and Female.
Click to expand...


yep!  Rocky Balboa, the boxer and Adrian, his eventual wife!


----------



## IsaacNewton

Boxer and Briefs
Zippity and Do Da
Barney and Thelma
James Cagney and Lacey
Honey and Take The Trash Out
Honey and Kill The Spider
Luke and Leia
Dear and The Game Is on
Sum Ting Wong and Ho Li Fuc
Charles and Camella
Cameron and Diaz
Cutey and The Beast
Bitey and Scratchey. 
Myrtle and Loyd
Monroe and Marylin


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Care4all said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocky and Adrian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're talking about a Male and Female.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep!  Rocky Balboa, the boxer and Adrian, his eventual wife!
Click to expand...


  LoL...I was never into the Rocky movies,which appears to be obvious.
    I have to admit it's a good name for a Boxer and his Sister.
Just not enough nuance.


----------



## Gracie

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?


I really like Bonnie and Clyde!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Sonny and Cher




Captain and Tenille!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Gracie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?
> 
> 
> 
> I really like Bonnie and Clyde!
Click to expand...


  Yeah I do to.
Although I'm leaning towards Gadsden and Betsy Ross.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?
> 
> 
> 
> I really like Bonnie and Clyde!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I do to.
> Although I'm leaning towards Gadsden and Betsy Ross.
Click to expand...


  .....or spoken sharply,Gasden and Betsy.


----------



## Gracie

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?
> 
> 
> 
> I really like Bonnie and Clyde!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I do to.
> Although I'm leaning towards Gadsden and Betsy Ross.
Click to expand...

Like children...you would wind up calling them Gads and Bets. Too much of a mouthful. Just sayin'.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Gracie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?
> 
> 
> 
> I really like Bonnie and Clyde!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I do to.
> Although I'm leaning towards Gadsden and Betsy Ross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like children...you would wind up calling them Gads and Bets. Too much of a mouthful. Just sayin'.
Click to expand...


  Post 21....
...or spoken sharply,Gasden and Betsy.


----------



## Darkwind

Tristan and Isholde 



> Tristan and Iseult as depicted in _The End of the Song_ by Edmund Leighton (1902)
> *Tristan and Iseult* is a tale made popular during the 12th century through Anglo-Norman literature, inspired by Celtic legend, particularly the stories of Deirdre and Naoise and Diarmuid Ua Duibhne and Gráinne. It has become an influential romance and tragedy, retold in numerous sources with many variations. The tragic story is of the adulterous love between the Cornish knight Tristan (Tristram) and the Irish princess Iseult (Isolde, Yseult, etc.).
> 
> The narrative predates and most likely influenced the romance of Lancelot and Guinevere in the Matter of Britain and has had a substantial effect on Western art, the idea of romantic love, and Western literature since it first appeared in the 12th century. While the details of the story differ from one author to another, the overall plot structure remains much the same.



Tristan and Iseult - Wikipedia

There was a pretty decent movie made about it too staring James Franco and Sophia Myles.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?



Lucy and Linus.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?



George and Martha (Washington)


----------



## ChrisL

Pinkie and Brain.


----------



## ChrisL

Scooby and Shaggy.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy and Linus.
Click to expand...


  LOL....The Wife suggested that one!


----------



## Likkmee

Name them Boing and Bong. This one is Rinky Dink.....Dink for short. I make everyone wear safety glasses in my shop.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy and Linus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL....The Wife suggested that one!
Click to expand...


HWGA darling I would consider it a great honour if you named that girl baby pup after me


----------



## Erinwltr

Ridgerunner said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was a fan of Gin i would consider it.
> Unfortunately I've had a few bad experiences with gin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't drink bathtub Gin... Nothing but Top Shelf... Only thing about the stuff it makes you want to run neekid and climb trees...
Click to expand...

LOL!  So true.  The "well" gin is so fucking nasty.  Gotta stick with Tanqueray with a little 7up and lime.

File:Rangpurgin.jpg - Wikipedia


----------



## Erinwltr

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?



Always wondered why I love your avatar.

I would go with Skid and Mark.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Erinwltr said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was a fan of Gin i would consider it.
> Unfortunately I've had a few bad experiences with gin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't drink bathtub Gin... Nothing but Top Shelf... Only thing about the stuff it makes you want to run neekid and climb trees...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!  So true.  The "well" gin is so fucking nasty.  Gotta stick with Tanqueray with a little 7up and lime.
> 
> File:Rangpurgin.jpg - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


I only drink Tanqueray No. Ten, my Martini's of course, bizarro you would mix Tanqueray with 7up.





^^^^ That Martini looks nice I could just drink one.





^^^^ That Martini looks nice I could just drink one....I blame Mr. Lucy for this no Martini's until September 

When Kid E is born, I am taking all my Martini things to the hospital with me and when Kid E is born then Mr. Lucy can mix me a Martini, the staff will allow this I'll bribe them with money or whatever.


----------



## Erinwltr

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was a fan of Gin i would consider it.
> Unfortunately I've had a few bad experiences with gin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't drink bathtub Gin... Nothing but Top Shelf... Only thing about the stuff it makes you want to run neekid and climb trees...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!  So true.  The "well" gin is so fucking nasty.  Gotta stick with Tanqueray with a little 7up and lime.
> 
> File:Rangpurgin.jpg - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only drink Tanqueray No. Ten, my Martini's of course, bizarro you would mix Tanqueray with 7up.
> 
> View attachment 197103
> 
> ^^^^ That Martini looks nice I could just drink one.
> 
> View attachment 197104
> 
> ^^^^ That Martini looks nice I could just drink one....I blame Mr. Lucy for this no Martini's until September
Click to expand...

Just a hint of 7up.  Left over from my dorm days.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Gin & Tonic NFL... (No Fucking Lime) If I wanted dinner, I would ask for a menu...


----------



## Dalia

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?


It is very beautiful dogs ... I would say a little French touch





Napoleon and Josephine


----------



## Gracie

How about Fred and Ginger?


----------



## Erinwltr

Ridgerunner said:


> Gin & Tonic NFL... (No Fucking Lime) If I wanted dinner, I would ask for a menu...




Okay Mr. Ridgerunner.  No limes.  Just don't leave  Mr. Pelosi at your pad..


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> How about Fred and Ginger?



I was thinking of that too!


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was a fan of Gin i would consider it.
> Unfortunately I've had a few bad experiences with gin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't drink bathtub Gin... Nothing but Top Shelf... Only thing about the stuff it makes you want to run neekid and climb trees...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!  So true.  The "well" gin is so fucking nasty.  Gotta stick with Tanqueray with a little 7up and lime.
> 
> File:Rangpurgin.jpg - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only drink Tanqueray No. Ten, my Martini's of course, bizarro you would mix Tanqueray with 7up.
> 
> View attachment 197103
> 
> ^^^^ That Martini looks nice I could just drink one.
> 
> View attachment 197104
> 
> ^^^^ That Martini looks nice I could just drink one....I blame Mr. Lucy for this no Martini's until September
> 
> When Kid E is born, I am taking all my Martini things to the hospital with me and when Kid E is born then Mr. Lucy can mix me a Martini, the staff will allow this I'll bribe them with money or whatever.
Click to expand...


Not to get off topic but I am curious . . . when is your due date?  You have to be at least 6 months along by now!  I feel for you!


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was a fan of Gin i would consider it.
> Unfortunately I've had a few bad experiences with gin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't drink bathtub Gin... Nothing but Top Shelf... Only thing about the stuff it makes you want to run neekid and climb trees...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!  So true.  The "well" gin is so fucking nasty.  Gotta stick with Tanqueray with a little 7up and lime.
> 
> File:Rangpurgin.jpg - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only drink Tanqueray No. Ten, my Martini's of course, bizarro you would mix Tanqueray with 7up.
> 
> View attachment 197103
> 
> ^^^^ That Martini looks nice I could just drink one.
> 
> View attachment 197104
> 
> ^^^^ That Martini looks nice I could just drink one....I blame Mr. Lucy for this no Martini's until September
> 
> When Kid E is born, I am taking all my Martini things to the hospital with me and when Kid E is born then Mr. Lucy can mix me a Martini, the staff will allow this I'll bribe them with money or whatever.
Click to expand...


Kid E?  That makes 5 kids???    Terrible teens coming up!


----------



## Uncensored2008

yiostheoy said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald and Melania?
> 
> 
> 
> I would not name a dog Donald nor Melania.
> 
> Those are good skunk names.
Click to expand...



I named dog DROPPINGS in my yard Barack and Michelle.

It really fit.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Uncensored2008 said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald and Melania?
> 
> 
> 
> I would not name a dog Donald nor Melania.
> 
> Those are good skunk names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I named dog DROPPINGS in my yard Barack and Michelle.
> 
> It really fit.
Click to expand...


   And we all know they eventually turn white.....just like barry.


----------



## ChrisL

I guess I am kind of weird when it comes to naming my animals.  I had a cat named Badooba and I currently have a rabbit named Bunny.  I sometimes come up with nicknames for my animals that have nothing to do with their actual names and sometimes they just stick.  Lol.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> I guess I am kind of weird when it comes to naming my animals.  I had a cat named Badooba and I currently have a rabbit named Bunny.  I sometimes come up with nicknames for my animals that have nothing to do with their actual names and sometimes they just stick.  Lol.



  I tend to put a lot of thought into my dogs names......
And then end up calling em Booger and Weasel.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I am kind of weird when it comes to naming my animals.  I had a cat named Badooba and I currently have a rabbit named Bunny.  I sometimes come up with nicknames for my animals that have nothing to do with their actual names and sometimes they just stick.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to put a lot of thought into my dogs names......
> And then end up calling em Booger and Weasel.
Click to expand...


Stinky and Snots.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I am kind of weird when it comes to naming my animals.  I had a cat named Badooba and I currently have a rabbit named Bunny.  I sometimes come up with nicknames for my animals that have nothing to do with their actual names and sometimes they just stick.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to put a lot of thought into my dogs names......
> And then end up calling em Booger and Weasel.
Click to expand...




ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I am kind of weird when it comes to naming my animals.  I had a cat named Badooba and I currently have a rabbit named Bunny.  I sometimes come up with nicknames for my animals that have nothing to do with their actual names and sometimes they just stick.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to put a lot of thought into my dogs names......
> And then end up calling em Booger and Weasel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stinky and Snots.
Click to expand...


  It's funny how they'll answer to both their real name and the nick name.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was a fan of Gin i would consider it.
> Unfortunately I've had a few bad experiences with gin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't drink bathtub Gin... Nothing but Top Shelf... Only thing about the stuff it makes you want to run neekid and climb trees...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!  So true.  The "well" gin is so fucking nasty.  Gotta stick with Tanqueray with a little 7up and lime.
> 
> File:Rangpurgin.jpg - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only drink Tanqueray No. Ten, my Martini's of course, bizarro you would mix Tanqueray with 7up.
> 
> View attachment 197103
> 
> ^^^^ That Martini looks nice I could just drink one.
> 
> View attachment 197104
> 
> ^^^^ That Martini looks nice I could just drink one....I blame Mr. Lucy for this no Martini's until September
> 
> When Kid E is born, I am taking all my Martini things to the hospital with me and when Kid E is born then Mr. Lucy can mix me a Martini, the staff will allow this I'll bribe them with money or whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to get off topic but I am curious . . . when is your due date?  You have to be at least 6 months along by now!  I feel for you!
Click to expand...


Kid E arrives mid September, a girl so we will have three boys and two girls. I am doing okay so do not worry


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was a fan of Gin i would consider it.
> Unfortunately I've had a few bad experiences with gin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't drink bathtub Gin... Nothing but Top Shelf... Only thing about the stuff it makes you want to run neekid and climb trees...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!  So true.  The "well" gin is so fucking nasty.  Gotta stick with Tanqueray with a little 7up and lime.
> 
> File:Rangpurgin.jpg - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only drink Tanqueray No. Ten, my Martini's of course, bizarro you would mix Tanqueray with 7up.
> 
> View attachment 197103
> 
> ^^^^ That Martini looks nice I could just drink one.
> 
> View attachment 197104
> 
> ^^^^ That Martini looks nice I could just drink one....I blame Mr. Lucy for this no Martini's until September
> 
> When Kid E is born, I am taking all my Martini things to the hospital with me and when Kid E is born then Mr. Lucy can mix me a Martini, the staff will allow this I'll bribe them with money or whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kid E?  That makes 5 kids???    Terrible teens coming up!
Click to expand...


Yes and no no teens for some time. Kid A boy aged now 5 years in age, Kid B girl aged now 3 years in age, Kid C and Kid D boys aged now 19 months in age they do not look the same they look different from one another, this is good because I get confused enough as it is without having two kidlets I cannot tell who is who


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was a fan of Gin i would consider it.
> Unfortunately I've had a few bad experiences with gin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't drink bathtub Gin... Nothing but Top Shelf... Only thing about the stuff it makes you want to run neekid and climb trees...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!  So true.  The "well" gin is so fucking nasty.  Gotta stick with Tanqueray with a little 7up and lime.
> 
> File:Rangpurgin.jpg - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only drink Tanqueray No. Ten, my Martini's of course, bizarro you would mix Tanqueray with 7up.
> 
> View attachment 197103
> 
> ^^^^ That Martini looks nice I could just drink one.
> 
> View attachment 197104
> 
> ^^^^ That Martini looks nice I could just drink one....I blame Mr. Lucy for this no Martini's until September
> 
> When Kid E is born, I am taking all my Martini things to the hospital with me and when Kid E is born then Mr. Lucy can mix me a Martini, the staff will allow this I'll bribe them with money or whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kid E?  That makes 5 kids???    Terrible teens coming up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and no no teens for some time. Kid A boy aged now 5 years in age, Kid B girl aged now 3 years in age, Kid C and Kid D boys aged now 19 months in age they do not look the same they look different from one another, this is good because I get confused enough as it is without having two kidlets I cannot tell who is who
Click to expand...


I know, I'm saying they are all going to be teens at around the same time!  Lol.  

I have two cousins who are identical twins.  I could never tell them apart but their mother could!


----------



## TNHarley

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?


Trump and Stormy


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TNHarley said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?
> 
> 
> 
> Trump and Stormy
Click to expand...


I think that HWGA should call his dogs TN and Harley


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Ridgerunner said:


> Gin & Tonic NFL... (No Fucking Lime) If I wanted dinner, I would ask for a menu...



*"(No Fucking Lime) If I wanted dinner, I would ask for a menu..."
*


----------



## Compost

How about some Ayn Rand?

Dagny and Henry/Hank  (Atlas Shrugged)

Dominique and Howard   (Fountainhead)


----------



## Compost

Here's a dark idea!  Serial killer couples!

Fred and Rosemary (West)

Charles (Starkweather) and Caril Ann (Fugate)

Samantha (Bachynski)  and Patrick (Selipak)


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Great News!!!
Just heard back from the breeder and we're on the list!!!
Wont be long till this.......!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Here's the likely Momma and Daddy....
Starlett and Bentley.

 Starlett





Bentley


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Compost said:


> How about some Ayn Rand?
> 
> Dagny and Henry/Hank  (Atlas Shrugged)
> 
> Dominique and Howard   (Fountainhead)



  Something to be said for obscure names.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Compost said:


> How about some Ayn Rand?
> 
> Dagny and Henry/Hank  (Atlas Shrugged)
> 
> Dominique and Howard   (Fountainhead)



  Dagny and Galt.


----------



## MaryL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?


Shimmy  shammy and Corobus excelsior ?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

MaryL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?
> 
> 
> 
> Shimmy  shammy and Corobus excelsior ?
Click to expand...


  Sounds complicated


----------



## MaryL

MaryL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?
> 
> 
> 
> Shimmy  shammy and Corobus excelsior ?
Click to expand...

If it was me, I would call the brown pup Brownie, and the white one, Da pup.


----------



## MaryL

I have  a cute poodle -x I call her da pup. Cute as a button Feel free to ignore me.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

MaryL said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?
> 
> 
> 
> Shimmy  shammy and Corobus excelsior ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was me, I would call the brown pup Brownie, and the white one, Da pup.
Click to expand...


  If you'll read my original post We wont be getting any of those dogs.
  They're a representative of what we can expect from Bently and Scarlett.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

MaryL said:


> I have  a cute poodle -x I call her da pup. Cute as a button Feel free to ignore me.



  LOL...everyone has their favorites.


----------



## ChrisL

Name them after snacks.  

Oreo and Chocolate Chip.


----------



## ChrisL

Twix and Snickers.


----------



## ChrisL

PB and J.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?
> 
> 
> 
> Shimmy  shammy and Corobus excelsior ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was me, I would call the brown pup Brownie, and the white one, Da pup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you'll read my original post We wont be getting any of those dogs.
> They're a representative of what we can expect from Bently and Scarlett.
Click to expand...


Is that their new names?  Good names, but not as fun as Twix and Snickers!


----------



## my2¢

HereWeGoAgain said:


> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?



Walter (or his alias Heisenberg) and Skyler. 





​


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Welp we done gone and did it....
Time for a trip to Costco for a pallet of paper towels.
  Tuffs and Famous Toot (breeders names) come home next week!

Parents are Bentley and Tootie.

Texas Boxer Puppies

Pups.

LitterTootie


----------



## Care4all

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Welp we done gone and did it....
> Time for a trip to Costco for a pallet of paper towels.
> Tuffs and Famous Toot (breeders names) come home next week!
> 
> Parents are Bentley and Tootie.
> 
> Texas Boxer Puppies
> 
> Pups.
> 
> LitterTootie


OH MY GOSH!

They are so CUTE!  Love the video!


----------



## harmonica

Seven


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tuffs managed to bite me four times on our visit today drawing blood each time!
   He's a rambunctious little shit!!
Damn those puppy teeth are sharp!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

harmonica said:


> Seven



   She's dealing with three litters for a total of twenty pups.
She just gives them whatever names to keep track.


----------



## candycorn

Care4all said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocky and Adrian?
Click to expand...


Adolf and Eva seem more appropriate considering the owner’s political leanings.


----------



## mudwhistle

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Well the wife and I have come to terms with the death of our last Boxer named Katy...see avatar. While we still miss her dearly we can now smile when we see her pics and Her ashes on the mantel.
> That means it's time to find a couple more Mini Poopers
> 
> 
> We just got on the list of our favorite Boxer breeder for a brother and sister.
> Here's a brief look at the pups they sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have till at least early August to come up with names for the new little shits.
> 
> At this point it's Bonnie and Clyde or maybe Samson and Delilah.
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?


Easy....Prince Charles and Lady Diana..or Lady Di.....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

candycorn said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any other notorious male female combos y'all can think of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocky and Adrian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adolf and Eva seem more appropriate considering the owner’s political leanings.
Click to expand...


    Hmmmm....Boris and Natasha.


----------



## Ridgerunner

HereWeGoAgain  you are a lucky man...


----------



## WillowTree

I still like Diesel for the boy name her ladyship Jet!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

WillowTree said:


> I still like Diesel for the boy name her ladyship Jet!



  We're leaning more and more to Gadsden and Betsy Ross.
We found some really cool collars for both that you can have embroidered.

    For Gadsden obviously...We'll have his name embroided on it as well. 

Gadsden Flag Dog Collar, Don't Tread On Me, Rattlesnake, Snake, America, Martingale Upgrade, Handmade, 1" Width

  For Betsy...
With her name embroided.

Buckle-Down Seatbelt Buckle Dog Collar - Vintage US Flag Stretch


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

We were thinking Bonnie and Clyde but it's to generic.
We want something that makes people think and portrays our love for America.
  And the fact that unfortunately most won't get it....but the people that do? I know I've found a kindred spirit.


----------



## Ridgerunner

HereWeGoAgain said:


> We're leaning more and more to Gadsden and Betsy Ross.


----------



## hjmick

George and Martha

Abe and Mary

John and Abigail

Thomas and Martha

Benjamin and... well... any number of women, or so they say...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

hjmick said:


> George and Martha
> 
> Abe and Mary
> 
> John and Abigail
> 
> Thomas and Martha
> 
> Benjamin and... well... any number of women, or so they say...



   We were looking for two syllable names.
Those work best with dogs as they are unlikely to be confused with other single syllable words.


----------



## Sherry

HereWeGoAgain said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> George and Martha
> 
> Abe and Mary
> 
> John and Abigail
> 
> Thomas and Martha
> 
> Benjamin and... well... any number of women, or so they say...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were looking for two syllable names.
> Those work best with dogs as they are unlikely to be confused with other single syllable words.
Click to expand...


Ronnie and Nancy


----------



## Erinwltr

Care4all said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welp we done gone and did it....
> Time for a trip to Costco for a pallet of paper towels.
> Tuffs and Famous Toot (breeders names) come home next week!
> 
> Parents are Bentley and Tootie.
> 
> Texas Boxer Puppies
> 
> Pups.
> 
> LitterTootie
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY GOSH!
> 
> They are so CUTE!  Love the video!
Click to expand...

I know, right?  Beautiful little buddies!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Video of Tuffs and Famous Toot. Pup #2 and #3.
Soon to be Christopher Gadsden and Betsy Ross.

Tootie pups 3 wks old


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Other vid kept starting late....

Tootie pups 3 wks old


----------



## miketx

Bonnie and Clyde.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

miketx said:


> Bonnie and Clyde.



   It was close between the two.
Bedlam and Mayhem was also in the mix but we went with the more discreet so people have to think.
  If they dont get it they're probably a liberal.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie and Clyde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was close between the two.
> Bedlam and Mayhem was also in the mix but we went with the more discreet so people have to think.
> If they dont get it they're probably a liberal.
Click to expand...



      Have ran it by the wifes coworkers.
Some get it some dont. Perfect.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Go to pick up the two little rascals tommorow!!!!
The two in the pink and blue ribbons.



Tootie Pups wk 5

Tootie Pups 5th week


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Already got em this among other things......yeah I know it's a bit early.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

And here they are in all their Glory!!!!
I forgot how much pee and poop they can produce even though they sleep 18 hours a day!!!!
    My forearms and feet look like they've been run through a meat grinder from those Puppy teeth!!!


https://tactiltexan.smugmug.com/Gadsden-and-Betsy/i-p2V9JN6


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> And here they are in all their Glory!!!!
> I forgot how much pee and poop they can produce even though they sleep 18 hours a day!!!!
> My forearms and feet look like they've been run through a meat grinder from those Puppy teeth!!!
> 
> 
> https://tactiltexan.smugmug.com/Gadsden-and-Betsy/i-p2V9JN6



  The stiff arm when they're sleeping cracks me up!!!


----------



## Stratford57

HereWeGoAgain said:


> And here they are in all their Glory!!!!
> I forgot how much pee and poop they can produce even though they sleep 18 hours a day!!!!
> My forearms and feet look like they've been run through a meat grinder from those Puppy teeth!!!
> 
> 
> https://tactiltexan.smugmug.com/Gadsden-and-Betsy/i-p2V9JN6


"Page not found", something did not work, Herewego. Too bad.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Rderp and Billy


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Gadsden has HUGE feet!!!
Should hit his dads weight of 80 lbs. without difficulty!





Dad has  25 Champions in his blood line and Mom has 30.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Stratford57 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here they are in all their Glory!!!!
> I forgot how much pee and poop they can produce even though they sleep 18 hours a day!!!!
> My forearms and feet look like they've been run through a meat grinder from those Puppy teeth!!!
> 
> 
> https://tactiltexan.smugmug.com/Gadsden-and-Betsy/i-p2V9JN6
> 
> 
> 
> "Page not found", something did not work, Herewego. Too bad.
Click to expand...


   I tried seven ways to Sunday to get pics to post from SmugMug and other options!!!!
     Shit used to be a simple copy and paste job now you have to jump through a million hoops!!!


----------



## Coyote

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Go to pick up the two little rascals tommorow!!!!
> The two in the pink and blue ribbons.
> 
> 
> 
> Tootie Pups wk 5
> 
> Tootie Pups 5th week




Too cute!!!!  I think I like little red collar


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Coyote said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to pick up the two little rascals tommorow!!!!
> The two in the pink and blue ribbons.
> 
> 
> 
> Tootie Pups wk 5
> 
> Tootie Pups 5th week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too cute!!!!  I think I like little red collar
Click to expand...


   We originally wanted to go flashy Faun or White.
But we've always had white or faun so we decided to go with Classic Brindle when we saw the two twins.
   Both are fantastic true Boxer specimens from the old days.


----------

